# Text in Textdatei überschreiben



## Insane (1. Februar 2002)

Holla 

Ich habe per Formular was in eine Texdatei eintragen lassen:


```
<?
$datei = fopen("CW.txt","r+");
echo $cw;
fwrite($datei, $cw);
rewind($datei);
fclose($datei);
?>
```

Es wird also die Variable $cw in die Datei "CW.txt" geschrieben, nun sagen wir mal ist der eingegebene Text 4 Zeilen lang, wenn ich nun etwas neues eingebe, das nur 2 Zeilen lang ist, bleibt der Rest der ersten eingabe ja übrig.

Beispiel:

*1. Eingabe*
Hallo
*2. Eingabe*
MU
*Ausgabe*
MUllo

Ich will also den Text in der Datei komplett überschreiben, theoretisch löschen, und dann neu schreiben. geht das ?


----------



## AKM<2b> (1. Februar 2002)

das liegt am r+ beim datei öffnen...
mach einfach w+ dann wird die ganze datei überschrieben.
wenn du die vorige variable aber behalten willst mustt du sie dir noch sichern...

2b


----------



## Insane (1. Februar 2002)

Vielen Dank, find ich echt klasse dass einem hier so schnell geholfen wird


----------



## SirNeo (1. Februar 2002)

"w" düfte auch genügen, dann wird die Datei nur geschrieben und nicht gelesen.


----------



## AKM<2b> (1. Februar 2002)

hast ja recht...


----------



## Insane (1. Februar 2002)

Wie ist das eigentlich ich hab jetzt 2 Formular Felder



```
<?
$datei = fopen("CW.txt","w");
rewind($datei);
fwrite($datei, $cw);
fwrite($datei, $er);
fclose($datei);
echo "Clanwar wurde hinzugefügt";
?>
```

Wenn ich beide speicher, und per include("CW.txt");
nacher einfüge, steht das ja neu hintereinander, kann man das z. auch in die 2te Zeile speichern oder so?


----------



## Maximka (2. Februar 2002)

natuerlich kannst du das.


```
fwrite($datei, $cw);
// damit machst du eine neue Zeile
fwrite($datei, "\n");
fwrite($datei, $er);

// oder kurzer
fwrite($datei, "$cw\n$er");
```

Viel Spass!


----------



## Insane (2. Februar 2002)

Danke Maxima, ich versuch das gleich mal


----------

